
Weird Twitter account posting pictures of phone numbers - nissehulth
https://twitter.com/PhonyBook
======
nissehulth
What could be the purpose of this? Some kind of canary?

~~~
a3n
A numbers station?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station)

~~~
nissehulth
But why pictures, not just the message? Looks like it's been going on for a
few years.

~~~
a3n
Excellent question.

Are there any spies here who can answer that?

